# Do I need a mini donk?



## tracerace (Aug 9, 2007)

I can't resist donkeys...I've never had one and never "needed" one - but in a few weeks my 40" pony will be losing his 2 pasture mates (boarders that I have given notice) and he'll be alone. I can't put him with the horses because he is on a diet, and they are all mares so they pick on him relentlessly.

SO..........................

Maybe this is the perfect excuse to buy a donkey?

I mean I _need_ one, right? I can't have a pony out there all alone!

Anyone know a good resource in the N. Indiana area (I'm close to both OH and MI)? I don't necassarily have to have a mini...but don't want one bigger than the pony.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Aug 9, 2007)

ABSOLUTELY! now that i have had them, i could not survive without them.




: be sure to post pictures when you get yours



: and you will learn they are like potato chips... you can't have JUST ONE lol - i have 13 on my property now although 2 are rescues and will be rehomed...

sorry i can't help you get yours because we are in AZ but someone will steer you in the right direction



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 9, 2007)

OMG :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin life without donkeys ??? I just cant visualize that :bgrin :bgrin . YES, you do need a donkey...and maybe not just one or two :bgrin You will find out there personalities are so differant then the mini horses. I love my horses, but the donkeys all seen to be so much more loving then the horses are. (my horses are all very sweet and loving too...but there is just something about the donkeys



: ) I'm in northern Wisconsin, and I know of some for sale in Wisc. A good place to start looking is www.gotdonkeys.com the site goes by state so you will be able to find any breeders in your state or surrounding states. Cant wait to see pics of your new addition when you find one. How far do you want to travel? I know of a very nice one right now in the UP of Michigan. Corinne


----------



## tifflunn (Aug 10, 2007)

O.K.- I only have one- but Yes! You need a mini donkey :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin

We really can not imagine life here with out him- he is the character of the bunch and such a crowd pleaser when the kids come to visit- Two would be good too- but I am afraid if I take that step-I might just decide to go to three and then ........ :bgrin :bgrin :bgrin


----------



## Emily's mom (Aug 13, 2007)

We had a lone horse for a couple years and got the first donkey in March, they were not in the same pen at first but they became friends and then when the second donkey came in May, I could not believe how quickly they all moved in together. I didn't realize how she wanted another donkey friend until he arrived, the horse went away to horse show last week and the two donkeys were put together at night ( Emilly was always put in the barn at night and Max slept with the horse), well after spending a whole week alone doing whatever wherever, the horse came home and now I haven't the heart to put Emily in the barn at night, because Max hollers for her.

I guess what I'm saying is ...you don't need a donkey... you need two!!!!


----------



## Bess Kelly (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey -- everybody "needs" one, or two is better. :bgrin They are personality plus.

Sheesh.........I've tried to stay off of this portion of the forum. :new_shocked:

I'm feeling a "need"  I've been thinking about calling the couple who bought the last of my herd (14) and seeing if they will sell "Fanny" back to me. (Bootstraps Fantastic Fantasy) I miss them all but, she was my first baby, out of a bred grey jennet. What a beautiful spotted thing she was. A dream come true.

Then, life happens. But I've always missed them all. The good side, tremendous home and every one of them is still there!!! I was blessed.



:


----------



## Chico (Aug 15, 2007)

Not really. . . Saying that, nothing is better than giving a donkey a hug. I can't imagine not having my two and I need to visit with them several times everyday or something is just missing in my day. My boys honk when our family pulls up in the drive and they always make our family smile and run for a hug. I'd say go for it. :aktion033:

chico


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Aug 17, 2007)

Emily's mom said:


> I guess what I'm saying is ...you don't need a donkey... you need two!!!!


:bgrin funny Cheryl ...I agree !!

My dream, my whole life was to love a donkey ....I really don't know where that came from??

Maybe a past life



:

They are just the most gentle/loving/trusting creatures and if you sleep in...they wake you up



:

When you earn their trust... their love & loyalty are unconditional.

A "Bray" is just as important as a "Rooster" song at our farm



:


----------

